# stick and knife



## redhawk44357 (Jan 30, 2011)

Being new to forum and to FMA, all my study has come from a few books on the subject. I am most interested in the style of having a stick in one hand and knife in the other. I usually carry a stick for support on a regular basis and always have a knife. I have been working out with the stick solo for self defense. So, what is this style called and where can i get info on it?    No, there is no FMA classes anywhere around where i live.    Any videos on line?  How about posts here or at other sites?


----------



## lhommedieu (Jan 30, 2011)

Several FMA's contain stick and knife (espada y daga) in their curriculum.  I've studied two, Pekiti Tirsia Kali, and San Miguel Eskrima, in which the espada y daga curriculum is extensive.

Best,

Steve


----------



## MJS (Jan 30, 2011)

redhawk44357 said:


> Being new to forum and to FMA, all my study has come from a few books on the subject. I am most interested in the style of having a stick in one hand and knife in the other. I usually carry a stick for support on a regular basis and always have a knife. I have been working out with the stick solo for self defense. So, what is this style called and where can i get info on it? No, there is no FMA classes anywhere around where i live. Any videos on line? How about posts here or at other sites?


 
No idea how close this is to you, but I found this:
http://www.pekiti.com/contactlist.php#us

Although it may vary from art to art, school to school, my organization teaches the espada y daga at the brown belt level.  There may be some vids out there, but if its at all possible, I'd try to get some live training.


----------



## redhawk44357 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks MJ, but i live in louisiana. All i have is a strip mall dojo, that has "seminars" once a blue moon in eskrima. It is not a FMA school.


----------



## MJS (Jan 31, 2011)

Well, I tried.   Not sure how this will work out for you, but another option would be attending seminars/camps.  Of course, this wouldn't be regular training, but its better than nothing.  Many times, these events are spread out over a few days, so you get a bunch of training in.  

Another option would be to find a teacher and fly out to get some training in.  Again, this requires planning, but if its something you were able to do....

You could fit in a few days of intense training, possibly taping the session for reference and then just working on what you trained.  

As I said, there are numerous instructional dvds out there, but IMHO, despite what some have said about dvd learning, its not an easy task to learn a full system using that method.  As a reference, yes a dvd is a great tool.  But as a sole learning tool...no, not so good.  

Anyways, I wish you well in your training.


----------



## lhommedieu (Jan 31, 2011)

For Pekiti Tirsia Kali in Louisiana, try Dan Terrell:  office@pmatc.com

Best,

Steve


----------



## MJS (Jan 31, 2011)

lhommedieu said:


> For Pekiti Tirsia Kali in Louisiana, try Dan Terrell: office@pmatc.com
> 
> Best,
> 
> Steve


 
Yes, that school was on the link that I provided him.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 31, 2011)

redhawk44357 said:


> Thanks MJ, but i live in louisiana. All i have is a strip mall dojo, that has "seminars" once a blue moon in eskrima. It is not a FMA school.



Sir, as Mike and Steve have already stated there is Pekiti-Tirsia in Louisiana. I am an instructor under Tuhon Bill McGrath and am the Louisiana State Representative for Pekiti-Tirsia International. We are located in New Iberia. What is your location? We provide Kali training twice a week and hold several seminars or workshops each year. If you are interested Tuhon McGrath will be instructing a 5 Attack Solo Baston/Espada Subsystem seminar in Houston, Tx. June 4th and 5th. I will be happy to send the seminar information to you.


----------



## redhawk44357 (Feb 1, 2011)

SIR??   makes me feel old!!   Seriously tho, i live in Folsom, north of New Orleans. 200 miles from the school in Sulphur.  Unfortunately ,New Iberia is not much closer.  Now, if you could have a seminar in N.O. or B.R. then i could possibly attend.     Attending regular classes is out of my budget at the moment, so i am trying to expand my knowledge "on the cheap".   thank you all for your responses.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 1, 2011)

Check with Crescent City Eskrima Combatives (James Wilson)

E-mail me your info and I will happily send any seminar info.

office@pmatc.com


----------



## redhawk44357 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks Danny, sent you an email and to the cresent city eskrima combatives. Hope to make a connection.


----------



## ap Oweyn (Feb 3, 2011)

I used to train with James back when he was on the East Coast.  He'd be an excellent resource for you.


----------



## Mike Hamer (Feb 4, 2011)

I to am a huge fan of stick and dagger techniques, hope you find what your looking for!


----------



## redhawk44357 (Feb 5, 2011)

thanx Mike, I really wish i could train with James  in New Orleans. But its too far to be convienant. Now if he could come to the northshore.  I will keep looking.  i want to work FMA into my EDC tool bag, meaning using a colapseble (sp) baton along with a folding knife. I have been reserching the laws which are vague. The one i can find refers to any "concealed" weapon, so i figure to carry the baton in a sheath on my belt.  I am also adding a kubotan to the mix.


----------



## lhommedieu (Feb 5, 2011)

FWIW, if you could get to Houston for the "Five Attack Sub-System" seminar you'd get a solid foundation for an EyD-based martial art, given that the "taps" in the techniques translate well to daga thrusts.

Not a "complete" system but more than most people could deal with if you do it well.  It would work extremely well with an Asp and short fixed-blade, for example.

Since you live in Louisiana, though, wouldn't a CCW firearms-based method of self-defense be preferable as a first-line go to?

Best,

Steve


----------



## redhawk44357 (Feb 6, 2011)

My overall defensive plan is to: 1 avoid if possible.  If things get out of hand, then i plan to engage at a distance with less-lethal tools at my disposal: C2 taser and/or kimber pepper blaster. As all of us here know "the best laid plans of mice and men....."  Or plan for the worst and hope for the best. Thats why i am looking for the up-close and personal options.  I already carry a stout walking stick for my knee and always have a knife (or two).  The CCW has been on my mind for years, but for lots of reasons i choose not to persue it. One reason is the potential legal hassels if God-forbid i shoot someone. that could cause me hesitation at the most worst possible  time. So i am always looking to give myself options.  ( kudotan/flashlight, batons, etc.)


----------



## lhommedieu (Feb 6, 2011)

redhawk44357 said:


> My overall defensive plan is to: 1 avoid if possible.  If things get out of hand, then i plan to engage at a distance with less-lethal tools at my disposal: C2 taser and/or kimber pepper blaster. As all of us here know "the best laid plans of mice and men....."  Or plan for the worst and hope for the best. Thats why i am looking for the up-close and personal options.  I already carry a stout walking stick for my knee and always have a knife (or two).  The CCW has been on my mind for years, but for lots of reasons i choose not to persue it. One reason is the potential legal hassels if God-forbid i shoot someone. that could cause me hesitation at the most worst possible  time. So i am always looking to give myself options.  ( kudotan/flashlight, batons, etc.)



That's fair enough.  There's a tendency on these forums to sound sanctimonious and so I hope I've kept that tone out of my posts.

IMHO your legal hassles are more severe than if you are forced to engage with a knife compared to a firearm.  (This is because of the way that the legal system views people who carry knives vs. people who choose CCW with a firearm.)  Far less severe consequences might ensue (according to your state and local laws) if you use a TASER or pepper spray.  

EyD is an excellent close-quarter option for your self-defense tool box insofar as your off-hand weapon is a force multiplier.  Again - the Five Attack Sub-system would provide an excellent foundation for developing EyD techniques, as what you do with the tapping hand will translate well to the daga later.

Best wishes for your continued martial arts success.

Steve


----------



## redhawk44357 (Feb 6, 2011)

Not a prob.......this is just an exchange of ideas. I would hope that things would not denegrate down to where i would have to kill with a knife. I have been studying Marshall Blades Concepts and would prefer to "de-fang the snake" and give the low life a chance to change his mind.  The legal issue would then be "what i did" as opposed to "what i could have done".  Anyway, thank you for the discussion, since this is my first foray into this forum.


----------

